

How indispensable is Steve Jobs? - muon
http://www.iht.com/articles/2009/01/18/business/apple.1-409917.php

======
johngunderman
In some regards it seems as though Steve "is" the company, in the fact that
without him Apple's stock would fall dramatically. He has become too much the
figurehead of the company, to the point at which some people view him as the
main motivator of the companies success. In a way they are correct. Steve Jobs
is first and foremost a salesman, and a great one at that. Without his
salesmanship and charisma, the company would likely struggle. It is therefore
no surprise that Apple wants to slowly shift him out of the limelight. If his
health takes a turn for the worse, they will be left in a difficult position.

